# getting started... I need help



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm sorta having trouble here. I'm still a senior in high school and I know I want to go to culinary school but I'm stuck. I've been looking/asking around about different schools... where they are, how much, etc. and I have a list. But, I have no idea what I have to do to apply or to get in. With any other college I know what is expected but this has me confused. Can someone help me out? What do I need to do to apply, and what will they want from me? Thank you for your help. ---April---


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

(Hopefully someone can give you the exact address because I've forgotten it) BUT there are sites on line that just list culinary schools, actually theirs many sites. You can look them up and many of the schools post their e-mail address. Drop them a line and tell them your a prospective student and ask them to mail you their catalog on their program.If they don't have a e-mail address posted give them a quick call and ask for their class schedule and catalogs. They all have different requirements (but usually you only have to have money and breath)...but they'll outline all the basic information you'll need in their catalogs. You have to pay (like $25.00) to send in your application and transcripts before they accept you (just like other colleges).

After you narrow your choices down then you should contact them by phone and ask any specific questions you might have. Visit a couple places if you can before you make a decision...treat this just like any other college.

P.S. It is extremely helpful if you can get both your parents to participate in your search and desision making! There are issues like 'where will you get a more rounded education' or 'whats your best value' that adults think about more than you will.

Don't forget to spend sometime reading thru the archives here and look at where other people have gone to school, THIS CAN BE VERY VERY HELPFUL. See what other people think about cooking schools. You need to begin thinking about your future goals beyond school, what do you want to do etc... because that CAN influence where you deside to go to school.

Good luck!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Wendy has some excellent advice. I think one of the sites she's referring to is: Shaw Guides . Definitely read all the posts here, a lot of people ask the same questions. And remember that we're all here to help!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

Thank you all that have responded to my plea for help. But I've been talking, reading, and looking around, I've been thinking maybe it would be a good idea to take a year off from school to do some working. Has anyone done this? How should I go about looking for a cooking job without an education though? Also, do culinary schools require SAT and ACT? thanks so much for some of your precious time. ---april---:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

I thuink your idea about working for a yr is great not only do you gain valuable experiance but you have the opportunity to save money as alot of these schools are very expensive. You'll also have a better understanding of what is being taught and also if this is really the career for you.

Good Luck


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yes, it's a very good idea to get some "real life" kitchen experience. You'll see what really goes on (nothing like Emeril, believe me!) and get a feel for it. Some schools even require experience before they'll let you in.

How to start? One way is to go somewhere where they cook, and talk to the chef or head of the kitchen, explaining exactly why you're there. Please note that I said _somewhere_ -- think about restaurants in your area, of course, but also schools, caterers, supermarkets that sell prepared foods -- anyplace like that. And if you can't get a job that pays, VOLUNTEER at a local soup kitchen or food pantry or social service location where they feed people. Or work in a bakery, or for a food stylist, or ... 
Ask your school guidance counselor if you still need suggestions, or help locating a place to work.

And, once again, check out the archives here. Your questions are good, and others have asked some of them before. Look especially at the thread started by cjssjc.


----------

